# Lie-Nielsen tool shows



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Was browsing the LN site the other day and noticed that they are having a "Hand tool event" at the local mill in a few weeks…

Anyone ever gone to one of these? is there much to see/do?
Most importantly, do they offer any discounts?? (Other than not having to pay shipping- cant get any LN tools retail locally)

Thanks!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately no discounts, but you can play with all the fun tools, including the #51!


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, Gonna tell ya, if ya got better things to do, do that instead…. The "show" is 2 work benches and 3 displays with a couple guys pushing the product. No discounts, YOU get free shipping if you order them there… BIG WIPPY DOO. Oh and a Raffle entry…to win some pitiful item.

Yea, I wasn't that impressed with the show, I already knew the tools reputation and quality without having to hear the sales pitch. (I own 3 of their planes)...

Maybe it was just my luck, had a real obnoxious woodworker asking a question every 2 sentences the sales guys said…Drove me batty and I wanted to shove HER into a closet and not let her out till after the guy said his pitch. ( I need anger managment, LOL)

It's up to you… But I wouldn't bother after going the 1 time.


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

*Willeh*: I own many of the tools in the Lie-Nielsen line-up and attended one of their hand tool events last October, drove three hours to do it. It was definitely worth it. I think your experience will depend on your level of interest in hand tools and hand tool techniques. If you are looking for a "show", then you may be disappointed, but if you want to try out every tool in the Lie-Nielsen catalogue (which can be a huge benefit) and be able to ask questions and get tips and/or mini-lessons on their care/handling/use, then you will not be disappointed. You can ask as many questions as you like and the Lie-Nielsen staff (as far as I have experienced) is very accommodating.

I will give you an example of one of the benefits of attending the show. I ordered the medium shoulder plane (placed the order over the phone) and when it arrived and I started using it, I discovered that it did not fit my hand. After two or three months, I called them back and asked if I could exchange it for the large should plane. It was no problem, they refunded me the entire cost of the medium shoulder plane and I have been happy with the large shoulder plane ever since. If I had been able to try the large, medium, and small shoulder planes at the hand-tool event, then I could have made a more informed decision regarding which size was best for me (I ended up purchasing the small shoulder plane after I discovered how well it fit my hand at their hand-tool event, go figure).

*KenBry*: I would have to agree with you on your assessment in regard to your need for anger management classes. At the hand tool event that I attended, there were plenty of people who had plenty of questions (not the least of which was me). I believe this is one of the main points of the show.

Steven


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We have one in our area this weekend, I will be driving 3 hours to get to it as well.

Although I have a number of their planes and tools, it will be interesting to see how they promote them and I guess the second advantage is that it is held in a hardwood and exotic wood supplier's warehouse, so if I don't see another plane I need (*right*), I may as well load up w hardwoods…


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I'm really interestede in picking up one of their fine back saws, and think that the event will give me a chance to get a good feel of what each of them are capable of… its one thing to order one from the description on the website, and another to get to feel how it sits in my hand, and how it cuts before I buy it.. Shame no discounts, but its great to get to save the ~$30 shipping i would be looking at!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, driving three hours! You guys show some dedication. I guess I was lucky--stopped by there for an hour on my way to meet some friends for lunch.


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Been to two in two years. Both times a salesman managed to offend me and my daughter. First time I was very impressed by the setup. This year the staff seemed a lot less organized, knowledgeable and prepared. In my opinion it is not a particularly useful event for a veteran plane user or someone who is interested in teaching woodworking to kids.

I own somewhere around a dozen Lie Nielsen tools and have been a good ambassador for them until now.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Went to the event this weekend three hours away. Well attended, good instruction, answered all the questions, good to have hands on with some of the planes I had not used.

And yes, I did leave some hard earned cash in the southern part of the province…

*I would recommend one of these hand tool event seminars.*


----------



## Farkled (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to the San Diego event a few months ago with the specific intent of trying their backsaws and a bronze # 3. I will order the # 3 one of these days and found that the backsaw grips are just too small for my hands. I did, however, run into Kevin Glen-Drake who proceeded to spend a half hour giving me a very personal sawing lesson. I wound up buying one of his saws since the handles come in two sizes - each of which fits pretty much any size hand. If found what I needed even though it was not an LN product.


----------

